

3 Things I Learnt from Winning My First Hackathon - bootload
http://nathanmurphy.me/3-things-i-learnt-from-winning-my-first-hackathon/

======
thebouv
I think this article pretty much sums up why I don't like the concept of
winning a Hackathon.

This seems more like a startup competition, rather than a hackathon. Seems
less about the hacking, and more about the "let's throw an idea on a template
webpage and get some sign ups for traction."

If that's what it takes to win a hackathon, no thanks.

~~~
bootload
_" Seems less about the hacking, and more about the "let's throw an idea on a
template webpage and get some sign ups for traction."_

tend to agree. I like to think there is always a bit of broken open-source
code that needs some attention. Choose the right one and you will get more
kudos and appreciation than a hackathon.

